# id me



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

okay ive read alot about hollandi is hard to come buy in the fish trading but if its hard why are pfurys sponsors selling them and describing them as hollandi when there not are maybe they are heres example is this a hollandi? aquascapeonline is selling it....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Many times fish are misidentified by the supplier...this is a questionable species since its classification is based on a single specimen:

Serrasalmus hollandi (OPEFE )

As you can see from OPEFE's info, sanchezi, eigenmanni, and compressus are often sold as hollandi. I bet a few turn out to be marginatus as well.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

well can you id the P that aquascape is selling as a hollandi?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rbpNOOB said:


> well can you id the P that aquascape is selling as a hollandi?


No...but if you like the looks of it, get it!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a irritans at first glance, but it could also be hollandi, but dificult to tell a i havnt seen a true pic of a hollandi for a long time


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

looks wicked ha go get one ive noticed a lot of them on here i though thay was rare fish but i guess not now.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

cueball said:


> looks wicked ha go get one ive noticed a lot of them on here i though thay was rare fish but i guess not now.


already bought one...you can go check it out at pictures and videos topic is "something arrived today"


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

yes it is i get them here a pet store all the time and they are all the same so i would say yes


----------

